# 05 mods



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi all, just got mine 3 wks ago and loving it!! Got my 1000 miles on her and gonna drain/check the oil in her to see how the motors breaking in. My q is: has anybody seen any mod kiits for 05's yet? Just seen for 04's. Heard diablo is the way to go for tuners and k/n for cai? Someone told me the 05's only have a topend of 145, is this true? How about putting car alarms on an 05? Any info will b greatly appreciated!!!!! Thx.......Dave.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Hi all, just got mine 3 wks ago and loving it!! Got my 1000 miles on her and gonna drain/check the oil in her to see how the motors breaking in. My q is: has anybody seen any mod kiits for 05's yet? Just seen for 04's. Heard diablo is the way to go for tuners and k/n for cai? Someone told me the 05's only have a topend of 145, is this true? How about putting car alarms on an 05? Any info will b greatly appreciated!!!!! Thx.......Dave.


I haven't seen any mod kits yet, but I'm sure GTODEALER will let us know what is out there. 
Car&Driver hit the 158mph limiter with theirs. I'd think with 400 hp and good aerodynamics that 165 to 170 should be easily do-able. Remember, this is the same engine that is pushing Vette's to 185-190.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

kewl thx for the info!!! Hope gtodealer reads this and can also helpme out. Does anybody put a car alarm system on theirs yet?? Heard diablo best for tuners havent really heard about them.....Dave


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a heads up, I'm reading and as soon as I get info or hear I will definetly let everyone know!!! I appreciate ya's confidence in me and I will not dissapoint! :cheers


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

GTOdealer-

Also please let us know if you hear of any body-kits for the 05. My local dealership said the appearance package is not an option any more because they didn't make enough?!?! Basically looking for a killer spoiler, front and rear fascia, and 18' wheels.

thanks!
dk


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

New Era just released the cold air intake for the 05's!!! It's going for 219.00...
www.neweraperformanceparts.com


----------

